# Slow Remote Problem Solved



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Called Dish Network tonight @ 12:30am CST, and spoke to a support technician. My remote control has become sluggish.

When I Press a button, sometimes the receiver ignores the command, and I have to press the button up to 4 times more to Get the receiver to do what I want.

Technical support suggested I replace the battery in my dish network remote, which I was glad to do.

This did not resolve the problem (Which is what I guessed, since I was using a Pronto Pro remote, not a Dish Network Remote, but I am just an end user here anyways... and the highly trained dish network representative did not seem to understand, that changing the batteries in the remote that I was not using was not likely to solve the problem.)

After some more discussion, and verification that my receiver had the most current software, I was advised to unplug the receiver.

After unplugging the receiver, and rebooting, the system seemed to operate correctly. 

Thanks Dish Network!

WW


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Good.. Another satisfied Customer.. 

Doesn't take much to make someone happy, eh?


----------



## rabiddbstalk (Mar 10, 2005)

Also, flourecent lights can cause remote issues.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Good.. Another satisfied Customer..
> 
> Doesn't take much to make someone happy, eh?


Well, you know that Dish Network needs to meet their quota for satisfied customers each month!


----------

